# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Lỗi này của Artcam là lỗi gì?

## minimalism

Sao mình lưu file relief rồi, xong vào relief paste bị lỗi không nhận này, rồi nó treo màn hình artcam luôn, phải tắt đi mở lại vẫn ko dc. 
Bạn nào biết lỗi gì giãi thích dùm với nhé. Thank all.
http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/1422/dug5p.jpg

----------


## biết tuốt

lỗi " dùng thuốc " không theo chỉ dẫn của bác sỹ hoa súng chứ gì nữa bác  :Wink:

----------


## vanlam1102

Bác thử cài artcam 2010 sp4 thử xem, đừng cài artcam 2010, rất hay lỗi và chậm.

----------


## dangtantu1988

cài bản đầy đủ của 2008 mà xài, em tải bên nga, bộ cài hơn 3g luôn. hi

----------


## phuthanh84

> cài bản đầy đủ của 2008 mà xài, em tải bên nga, bộ cài hơn 3g luôn. hi


bạn cho mình hỏi, bị lỗi này thì phải xử lý ntn:
Error: Toolpath Manager Library
[TPM1003] Drive picture contains no points!
Do you wish to suppress any further mesages?

thank for your time?

----------

